# Moving to Spain



## Pugs_10 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi all, I am new to this so apologies if I have posted in the wrong place. I am wondering if anyone could give me some guidance. 

My wife and I are wanting to move to Spain from the UK we are both Paramedics and don't know really where to start with finding a job within the Spanish ambulance service. We have 2 children one of which is at school. So looking for advice on schools and employment. This is a 2 year goal for us but if it happens sooner then great. 

We love Spain so not even gone as far as picking an area to move to as yet it is in the very early stages of planning.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pugs_10 said:


> Hi all, I am new to this so apologies if I have posted in the wrong place. I am wondering if anyone could give me some guidance.
> 
> My wife and I are wanting to move to Spain from the UK we are both Paramedics and don't know really where to start with finding a job within the Spanish ambulance service. We have 2 children one of which is at school. So looking for advice on schools and employment. This is a 2 year goal for us but if it happens sooner then great.
> 
> We love Spain so not even gone as far as picking an area to move to as yet it is in the very early stages of planning.


:welcome:

Do you speak _fluent_ Spanish?

If so, the first thing you need to do is find out if your qualifications are accepted here in Spain, & if they aren't, what you have to do to make them equivalent. There's a section in our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html with a link which might help

I suspect they aren't, because a UK paramedic in my town (he works in the UK still but spends a lot of time here) wanted to run some first aid type courses & couldn't because his qualifications don't count here in Spain & he couldn't get the necessary insurance


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I wonder if Spanish paramedics, like Spanish nurses and doctors, are leaving Spain to find work in Germany and the UK.


----------



## Pugs_10 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi thanks for the quick reply. 
My Spanish isn't great but I am about to start learning it. 
I will have a look and see how our qualifications match then thank you. 
To be honest we would do any job it's more about the life style we could have in Spain rather than being a paramedic.


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

Pugs_10 said:


> Hi thanks for the quick reply.
> My Spanish isn't great but I am about to start learning it.
> I will have a look and see how our qualifications match then thank you.
> To be honest we would do any job it's more about the life style we could have in Spain rather than being a paramedic.


There is 30% unemployment in many regions of Spain. Lots of the locals would give their right arm to do 'any job' but the jobs don't exist.  The best bet for a foreigner is English teaching or any other job requiring native-level English.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stefig said:


> There is 30% unemployment in many regions of Spain. Lots of the locals would give their right arm to do 'any job' but the jobs don't exist.  The best bet for a foreigner is English teaching or any other job requiring native-level English.


not many could support a family on what you can earn teaching English - & it's a very un-family-friendly job, since half the classes take place in the evening


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> not many could support a family on what you can earn teaching English - & it's a very un-family-friendly job, since half the classes take place in the evening


There are some fairly well-paid jobs at international schools and the like, but obviously they aren't easy to get. I didn't mean that English teaching is a good option for someone with a family, more that it's one of the *only* options!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stefig said:


> There are some fairly well-paid jobs at international schools and the like, but obviously they aren't easy to get. I didn't mean that English teaching is a good option for someone with a family, more that it's one of the *only* options!


you need to be a qualified teacher for that - so need a degree + PGCE or a teaching degree

if you don't have that it's a 4 year plan..... 

I know the head of one of our local International schools - she took a pay cut to move here


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> you need to be a qualified teacher for that - so need a degree + PGCE or a teaching degree
> 
> if you don't have that it's a 4 year plan.....
> 
> I know the head of one of our local International schools - she took a pay cut to move here


Yes, you need to be trained as a teacher. As you know, even for the EFL academies, you need a CELTA as the bare minimum and they usually ask for experience. Even the dodgy ones! I couldn't imagine a Brit with little to no Spanish doing anything other than teaching English, really. I know there is bar work, but that is very low-paid, insecure and seasonal.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pugs_10 said:


> Hi thanks for the quick reply.
> My Spanish isn't great but I am about to start learning it.
> I will have a look and see how our qualifications match then thank you.
> To be honest we would do any job it's more about the life style we could have in Spain rather than being a paramedic.



To be honest, "any" job could be grim, long hours and low pay - that really isnt much of a better life style. Unfortunately due to the high unemployment, even the lowly jobs are being snapped up by desperate locals.

Why dont you have an extended holiday. Rent a place for a few weeks - in the winter, so you see it at its worst and look around at jobs, lifestyle, areas, costs etc. But dont burn your UK bridges. Then make a decision 


Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

My sister in law is a nurse for a very large public hospital, the horror stories she tells me is amazing. Huge job losses, longer hours, unsociable working hours, split shifts, double shifts at the whim, less working hours out of the blue, pay reduced out of the blue.

It is incredibly difficult to work in public sector within healthcare. Your Spanish will need to be native or A5 level for a start. You will need to pass a very difficult test if you are lucky to find employment in the Spanish public sector (failure to pass means loss of contract)

Your UK qualifications will be useful in Spain but you may find that you will need to do additional units or further years to gain the Spanish equivalent for your job role.

Work in Spain is mainly word by mouth, yes there are employment agencies and companies do tend to advertise jobs but unless you are the star candidate you won't be even looked at as they tend to employ locals before foreigners.

Sorry to be grim but that's the real situation in Spain within the public health sector, I know at least 6 paramedics who used to work in Spain and moved to UK - factors such as pay, unreliable hours were mentioned due to the harsh budget cuts.


----------



## Pugs_10 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi all
Thanks so much for all your comments and past experiences it has really helped. 
First thing then is to get my Spanish sorted then go from there.
We are thinking of taking a carer break for 6 months and travel round Spain to see what it's really like and where we would like to go.. Like you say get a feel for it. 
I really do appreciate all your input. 
Mike


----------



## Pugs_10 (Sep 2, 2015)

P.S so it's sounds like public sector work is just as bad in any county then.


----------

